# [grub] boot usb z grub

## akub

witam

tak dla sportu zainteresowalem sie instalacja window$a xp na zewnetrznym dysku usb, wszystko poszlo jak po masle uruchomil sie itp, ale jest problem bo moj dell d600 jakos ignoruje ustawienia biosu i gdy jest podlaczony dysk twardy to nie chce startowac z dysku usb, gdy odlacze dysk twardy to normalnie startuje z usb

i tutaj moje pytanie czy jest jakas mozliwosc zeby grub zainstalowany na dysku twardym mogl odpalic dysk usb?, bo tak troche glupio odlaczac za kazdym razem dysk zeby odpalic z usb

przeszukalem google, forum i manuala gruba, ale jakos nic nie znalazlem

czy jest to mozliwe?, czy ktos tego probowal?

jesli komus sie to udalo lub wie, prosilbym o wrzucenie grub.conf lub jakies naprowadzenie

jesli sie nie da to tez prosze o info  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam, jAKUB

----------

## Redhot

Jeśli masz w miarę nowy BIOS to powinna być opcja przy uruchamianiu laptopa:

Boot Device Select: F12 <- czy coś takiego.

Spróbuj z tym.

A wpis w GRUBie miałby normalnie wyglądać, tylko odpowiednio przypisane numery dysków i partycji.

Edit:

 *akub wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ale jest problem bo moj dell d600 jakos ignoruje ustawienia biosu i gdy jest podlaczony dysk twardy to nie chce startowac z dysku usb, gdy odlacze dysk twardy to normalnie startuje z usb
> 
>  
> ...

 

Myślałem, że chodzi jak się wejdzie do BIOSu i tam ustawi Boot Device  :Wink: Last edited by Redhot on Fri Aug 31, 2007 8:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## akub

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ale jest problem bo moj dell d600 jakos ignoruje ustawienia biosu i gdy jest podlaczony dysk twardy to nie chce startowac z dysku usb, gdy odlacze dysk twardy to normalnie startuje z usb
> 
> 

 

to tyle odnosnie poczatku Twojej odpowiedzi  :Smile: 

a co do drugiego

hmm, a moglbys przytoczyc te normalne wpisy do gruba?

pozdrawiam

----------

## Kajan

Ja mam pewien system na dysku USB, który pod Gentoo jego partycja widzina jest jako /dev/sdb1 w grub.conf wpis dla niego wyglada tak:

```

title ...

root (hd1,0)

makeactive

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

chainloader +1

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## akub

sprobowalem ale nie dziala

ale zauwazylem ze po odpaleniu grub-a w menu wyboru wciskam klawisz lini polecen i przy wydawaniu polecen grub nie widzi dysku usb

czy sama obecnosc pliku device.map w /boot/grub/ wystarczy czy cos jeszcze trzeba zrobic zeby grub widzial dyski usb podczas uruchamiania?

pozdrawiam

----------

## akub

up  :Smile: 

----------

